
Ask HN: Should I test my personality - flarg
I never had time for personality test like Meyers Briggs, but recently discussed with colleagues who have designed their careers around their results. Should I do the same? Are such tests a good starting point for workplace focussed self discovery? Is workplace focussed self discovery worthwhile in a career? For context I am a well paid mid level employee in an IT services division.
======
kleer001
Meyers Briggs is fantasy and doesn't mean sh*t. Do Big 5 or HEXACO, they're
built from reliable statistics not made up stuff. Do a little research on 'em,
you'll see.

~~~
flarg
Thanks for that. What are the key points, in your mind, against Meyers Briggs?

~~~
kleer001
There's one big one for me, it's not based on statistics so it's not accurate
or predictive.

There's little more here about it's utility:

[https://youtu.be/GXHj7eZ23gk?t=343](https://youtu.be/GXHj7eZ23gk?t=343)

The big five/HEXACO, however, correspond roughly to neuro-chemical/structural
pathways/circuits in brains.

tl;dr Meyers Briggs is makes you feel good about yourself. The big 5 /HEXACO
can tell you if you're a piece of shit. I know which test I'd rather people
take.

------
rajeshmr
My suggestion - do not opt for personality tests. I have been tempted in the
past to take these tests. But you have to understand that those who take these
tests, are highly likely to believe the results - and the placebo effect takes
place because they believe in the results - they start behaving around the
results - and end up propagating the benefits of such systems.

This is a defeating cause. You are the best person to understand yourself -
placing that responsibility to system outside of you is foolish. Add to that,
if you carefully observe - we are always evolving as a person. Are you sure
the results you obtain from these tests will hold true 5 years hence ? And if
you choose to believe the results - aren't you limiting yourself of the
possibilities ?

Your life keeps exposing your vulnerabilities and flaws - if you observe and
learn from your life that itself is the biggest discovery of your self - who
you are when presented with a situation is the best indicator of your
personality.

Spend time reflecting on who you are that's far better than relying on
external systems that try to frame and model and limit people's personality.

No system is exhaustive enough to capture the combinations of traits to come
up with a list of personality types. And generalizations are just that - a
generalization.

Its better to be a little skeptical of these tests - Just sharing my opinion.

------
DoreenMichele
Just don't take it overly seriously and try more than one type of test. Do not
let this dictate anything to you. If it gives you an epiphany, awesome. If
not, no big.

We all struggle to see ourselves accurately. Think of these tests like a
mirror helping you get an idea of what you look like, while recognizing that
you can never actually see your own face, merely reflections or images of it.

------
brudgers
If your serious about it, my recommendations would be to take it in the
context of working with a mental health professional such as a licensed
psychologist. That will keep it in perspective, provide a context for
interpretation and a resource for discussion of the results.

Good luck.

------
dominotw
go for it if you like horoscopes.

